# Spices and rubs



## mdntxprs (Oct 26, 2020)

For those of you that make your own spice concoctions and rubs, do you or what do you use for anti caking? 
Once I find something I like I make a large batch and it gets hard or packed and have to beat it back to a powder. Just curious.  I was looking at silicone dioxide and tricalcium phosphate.... but started reading and seemed like used for other things than spices/rubs.
TIA


----------



## Steve H (Oct 26, 2020)

I've never had that problem. How are you storing it? I just keep them in tightly closed jars.  And keep them away from areas where there are temp swings or humid areas. For me. That is on my spice cart that I keep in the den. And on specialty spices I seldom use. I go the extra step and vacuum seal them in a pint mason jar.


----------



## mdntxprs (Oct 26, 2020)

I keep em in spice containers  in my cabinet with every other spice I have, just seems like the ones I make up cake up.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 26, 2020)

So they only clump up when mixed. What type of containers?


----------



## Steve H (Oct 26, 2020)

By that I mean glass, plastic. Are the containers completely dry? I've made that mistake before with the sugar bowl. Even after I had it drying for 2 days before use.


----------



## mdntxprs (Oct 26, 2020)

They are the larger spice containers reused.
Only spices/rubs i mix do it


----------



## Steve H (Oct 26, 2020)

Hmm, when I grind cheese. I add some cornstarch to prevent it from clumping. I use 1 tsp per quart mason jar. It should work with spices too.


----------



## jcoleman66 (Oct 26, 2020)

Like Steve is saying, sounds like a moisture issue.   The containers you are using could be holding moisture after you clean them.  You could try using silica gel packs to see if that helps..  https://tinyurl.com/y52yv97h  or go old school and put some rice in the bottle.


----------



## bregent (Oct 26, 2020)

mdntxprs said:


> Once I find something I like I make a large batch and it gets hard or packed and have to beat it back to a powder.



How long are you storing it before it starts to get packed?


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 26, 2020)

I put a soda cracker in my bulk containers. They make little gingerbread shaped ceramic looking dessicants too. Do most your blends have a lot of brown sugar?


----------



## mdntxprs (Oct 26, 2020)

They are plastic like you buy the bulk spices in.....
And they are dry.....


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 26, 2020)

I make Jeff's Original Rub in small bulk.  Store in a good, small tupperware container and keep in the freezer.
Take out and thaw an hour before using and have nolt had any problems.  Then refreeze after.  The only other one I pre make is Jeff's Texas Rub.  That I keep in a small, airtight plastic container tupperware type.  I keep that in the cupboard with the other spices.  Never clumps or cakes, but that one has no sugar in it.


----------



## MauleGuy (Oct 26, 2020)

I come from the science lab side of the world where moisture in certain items could be a really bad thing. Hydroscopic (draws moisture in) things like salt and sugar need to be in a tightly sealed container.  That obvious thing being said, think about what the seal is for your containers.  If they don't have a gasket, moisture will certainly get in.  I am not talking about a lid lining I would go for a rubber or soft plastic washer that mates with the rim of the container....Mason ball jar type things. 

I have a cupboard that has a electric kettle near it and if I don't have a gasket seal everything stored there gets moisture in it.  Also having been raised in the SouthEast gives me a real perspective on humidity.  Rice in the salt shakers only created cylinders of fused rice.  

If your spices clump in a gasket sealed container, I would guess there is residual moisture in the ingredients but not sure how that would happen in dried spices.

That's my best guess.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2020)

If you are using brown sugar in your rub, switch to raw sugar (turbinado). Walmart sells it & it won’t clump up.
Al


----------



## mdntxprs (Oct 27, 2020)

Yea im guessing its the brown sugar. I make a big batch but it dont sit long......
Maybe ill try using the raw sugar as a replacement


----------



## Steve H (Oct 27, 2020)

I didn't think about that. Brown sugar is notorious for clumping. Glad you figured it out.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 27, 2020)

Other things that may also help would be to use granulate seasoning over powdered.
Also I use dehydrated/minced onion and I have a feeling those big chunks would do the "rice" effect and assist in the other seasonings not absorbing the moisture. 

Combo up on these two approaches and see if it helps.  In Texas it doesn't really seem to be a thing to put sugar in our seasoning/rubs.  Generally we sauce at the end or have bbq sauce on the side that has the sweet component to it if anyone wants.  So with that said I don't have sugar clumping problems.   I also don't have sugar burning problems on meat smoked or grilled at higher temps, so win win for me  I guess lol :D


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 28, 2020)

Turbinado Sugar is good. You can also Pre-Bake your Brown Sugar, 200°F for 15 to 20 minutes, to dry it and keep from clumping later...JJ


----------



## mdntxprs (Oct 28, 2020)

I do use alot of powdered spices presently.....changing over to granular as I replace stuff. I dont care much for the powdered spices as much as I thought I would.


----------

